# RIP Les Paul



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure if anyone know him here, but Les Paul is associated with electric guitar playing in 40s. He died at 94, complete report :

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090814/ap_on_en_mu/us_obit_les_paul_20


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you for that bit of sad news. The man transformed music as we knew it.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

jurianbai said:


> Les Paul is associated with electric guitar playing in 40s.


Not only with playing, as far as I know. Isn't he the one who invited Les Paul electric guitars?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

yes, there is a Gibson model name Les Paul model.a famous guitar model indeed. I forget how he associated with that model. Perhaps more correct term is he popularized electric guitar playing up to the level.


----------



## Classical Fan (Aug 16, 2009)

Rest in peace Les Paul. Some of those guitars are beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

He is responsible for the electric guitar but you can't blame him for what it has developed into


----------

